# The Official "Noodles" Pic and Vid Thread



## GASoline71 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'll start with a vid messin' around today. The chain is actually kinda dull with 2 days worth of cuttin' on it. I didn't even touch it up, so it's a little grabby but still tossin' noodles. 1 month old Red Alder. Noodles got caught on chain catcher and roller...so clutch cover clogged up pretty quick. But it tossed all the rest over the top of the bar. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-PKHhV7SexY&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-PKHhV7SexY&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Gary


----------



## Evan (Aug 13, 2009)

cut some rds in half to make eaier load the other day.
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i661.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid661.photobucket.com/albums/uu339/Evan03_photo/GEDC0695.flv">


----------



## Brian VT (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice ! She sounds good.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 13, 2009)

Great camera angle!!! 

Gary


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 13, 2009)

Cool idea for a thread! I loved evan's camera angle.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Saw Dr. (Aug 13, 2009)

That is cool, Evan. With the noodles flying at the camera. I started to squint at first.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 13, 2009)

Nic pics Scott! 

Gary


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't think this is the kind of noodling intended. But still pretty cool:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/biL-QcviQGk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/biL-QcviQGk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Aug 13, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> That is cool, Evan. With the noodles flying at the camera. I started to squint at first.



What? You don't wear your PPE when watching chainsaw videos? Not even eye protection?


.


----------



## Freehand (Aug 13, 2009)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> What? You don't wear your PPE when watching chainsaw videos? Not even eye protection?
> 
> 
> .



Here we go........................opcorn:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## TRI955 (Aug 13, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> I don't think this is the kind of noodling intended. But still pretty cool:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/biL-QcviQGk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/biL-QcviQGk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



LMAO!!! I'd rep you if I could!!!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 13, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Nic pics Scott!
> 
> Gary



Thanks.

I have 33 more stacks of rounds with 3 on each stack left to quarter so I can get them on the spliter. I can quarter 5 or 6 of those monsters in an hour. I got plenty of noddlin left to do.


----------



## Henry G. (Aug 13, 2009)

Every shred of noodle you in these pics see is from me....









In the bottom pic a 36" bar would still not make a clean cut thru the left half, I have been carving this Moby #### for months...


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 13, 2009)

i got some nasty seasoned maple that bounces wedges out. guess i might have to make a video of the 044 noodlin tomorrow


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks Gary It's almost 11:00 here and I'm contemplating going out in my underwear to noodle. Evan, I think you missed your true calling. You should've been a cinematographer. Nice work!!


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

Harvesting noodles with a 066 and a 60" bar.










Dad, your head's looking a little cold. Let's cover it up for ya!





My 084 pulling 42" noodles with a 9-pin rim in Beech
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xfnD4vJ90rk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xfnD4vJ90rk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## B_Turner (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's a vid/noodle test I did a while back. Nothing serious,but shows how good square noodles.

http://www.youtube.com/user/VesselMaker#play/all/uploads-all/1/1LkEV9DEuLs


----------



## parrisw (Aug 13, 2009)

Slinger has got the best noodle vid I've seen. about 1min in

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fdxyOHYquoQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fdxyOHYquoQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 13, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Slinger has got the best noodle vid I've seen. about 1min in



That thing was sure pilling up the noodles wasn't it


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 13, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Slinger has got the best noodle vid I've seen. about 1min in



way way cool. I could watch that all day. That is a serious amount of wood getting out of the way of that bar!


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 14, 2009)

B_Turner said:


> Here's a vid/noodle test I did a while back. Nothing serious,but shows how good square noodles.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/VesselMaker#play/all/uploads-all/1/1LkEV9DEuLs


Wow, that 7900 really throws the noodles.


----------



## Evan (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks guys.
when i made the vid i was tryn to think of place to set the camera and it poped in my head to throw noodles at it.
the ported 372 pulls quite abit better noodeling then my 044. but the 044 clears noodles much better.
i shoulda done a 044 noodle vid to see how it compares to gasses 044.

i did most of a cord like that and it was evident right away that the 372 was the better tool for cutn rds in half


----------



## B_Turner (Aug 14, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> Wow, that 7900 really throws the noodles.



Best noodlers I've run. Better noodlers than my 066, 395 3120s or 880, inspite of the extra power.

Cut pretty much just as fast with the whole 28 inch bar buried in the cut.


----------



## B_Turner (Aug 14, 2009)

Evan said:


> thanks guys.
> when i made the vid i was tryn to think of place to set the camera and it poped in my head to throw noodles at it.
> the ported 372 pulls quite abit better noodeling then my 044. but the 044 clears noodles much better.
> i shoulda done a 044 noodle vid to see how it compares to gasses 044.
> ...



Looked cool, but the fact is as soon as the shavings are being pulled through and forward you are loosing power to friction. Better to have noodles ejected in a stream from the bottom immediately.

Hear how the saw starts to labor about a quarter of the way down and really bogs a bit further yet?

Makes a real difference if you are noodling alot.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Wondered what all the fuss was about until I pressed play.
Well done Evan.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 14, 2009)

Evan said:


> thanks guys.
> when i made the vid i was tryn to think of place to set the camera and it poped in my head to throw noodles at it.
> the ported 372 pulls quite abit better noodeling then my 044. but the 044 clears noodles much better.
> i shoulda done a 044 noodle vid to see how it compares to gasses 044.
> ...



if i had a 372 to compliment my 044 and i had to noodle a cord of wood. well i would put that abuse on the 372 for sure. i  my 044


----------



## Evan (Aug 14, 2009)

ill see i can tget 044 nood vid this weekend


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZm3b_bZB6Y


----------



## B_Turner (Aug 14, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZm3b_bZB6Y



I'm too old to work that hard.

Try cutting with the top of the bar horizontally. It will throw chips and not plug.


----------



## Erick (Aug 14, 2009)

Ummmm..... WOW


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 14, 2009)

B_Turner said:


> I'm too old to work that hard.
> 
> Try cutting with the top of the bar horizontally. It will throw chips and not plug.


lol, the skip chain pulled 'em out (sort of) long and stringy.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 14, 2009)

Erick said:


> Ummmm..... WOW



:agree2: You're not kidding WOW!opcorn:


----------



## PetrolHead (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice vids! 

And they make great material for Vegie/Garden pathes, heavier than pea straw and compact down well. Bar oil hasn't ever been an issue.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 14, 2009)

Was cuttin' with the 797 I just got... oiler not workin' too good, so the chain was hot. I tried the Evan camera angle and failed miserably... 

Anyways... made one cut with the saw and then cut noodles. The .404 chain was really tossin' chips. By the time the noodles were gettin' cut, the chain was gettin' a little tight from the heat (not enough oil). So I quit.

Love the sound of a big cc (123cc's) McCulloch.

<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Ue8li9zq4Y&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Ue8li9zq4Y&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>

Gary


----------



## songofthewood (Aug 15, 2009)

Not true Gary,noodles look just fine.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 15, 2009)

Gary, see if you can lock the focus on your camera and try again. Evan stumbled onto the perfect noodle video format.


----------



## Evan (Aug 15, 2009)

looks good to me. i like that monster saw


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 15, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> Was cuttin' with the 797 I just got... oiler not workin' too good, so the chain was hot. I tried the Evan camera angle and failed miserably...
> 
> Anyways... made one cut with the saw and then cut noodles. The .404 chain was really tossin' chips. By the time the noodles were gettin' cut, the chain was gettin' a little tight from the heat (not enough oil). So I quit.
> 
> ...



Gotta love the old McClloch's.

Go Gary.


----------



## gekko (Aug 15, 2009)

made a short vid earlier today, i tried to get the camera angle that evan used, but my mobile phone wouldn't balance on the logs over there
can't wait untill i get my video camera later this year 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2_xodFzXgJM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2_xodFzXgJM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 15, 2009)

gekko said:


> made a short vid earlier today, i tried to get the camera angle that evan used, but my mobile phone wouldn't balance on the logs over there
> can't wait untill i get my video camera later this year
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2_xodFzXgJM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2_xodFzXgJM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



That thing really clears the noodles. Nice.


----------



## stipes (Aug 16, 2009)

*Great vids Gary!!!*

Enjoyed watchin em,,gotta admit,,the 797 is my top favorite...Just love to sound of them ond Mcc's!!!


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't have the typ of machines you guys have. Only smaller stuff. 

My Makita 5001

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k1wf3ejwjB8&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k1wf3ejwjB8&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

I find the different typs of noodles interesting. In the softer outer part nice long noodles, in the inner hard part almost only like chips and cooming out on the other side in the soft part again nice noodles.



My Solo 644

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nlWc6CvE48c&hl=de&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nlWc6CvE48c&hl=de&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

I know not bad for a 45cc chainsaw!

7


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome! 

This thread has turned out pretty cool! 

Gary


----------



## slowp (Aug 16, 2009)

*Technical Question*

What kind of camera are youse guys using?


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Aug 16, 2009)

After work I'll post some video of the 3120 and 395 in some black walnut I've got to cut down.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 16, 2009)

slowp said:


> What kind of camera are youse guys using?



I use the video function on my digital camera. I know not a very good resolution but it's all I have. 

7


----------



## slowp (Aug 16, 2009)

7sleeper said:


> I use the video function on my digital camera. I know not a very good resolution but it's all I have.
> 
> 7



Hmmmm, maybe Barbie will play then. Do I have to tape the button down on the camera? The camera instruction book is in (shudder) a box somewhere.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Aug 16, 2009)

slowp said:


> Hmmmm, maybe Barbie will play then. Do I have to tape the button down on the camera? The camera instruction book is in (shudder) a box somewhere.



I use my Nikon 140$ digital camera, on most you just hold down the shutter button for 2-3 seconds and it starts recording. I just use microsoft movie maker, to edit the video.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Aug 16, 2009)

I've posted this a few times but here it is again. Stock 211 ripping. I really need to get some of the 044 and 460.

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i574.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid574.photobucket.com/albums/ss187/2000ssm6/MOV00383.flv">


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 16, 2009)

slowp said:


> Hmmmm, maybe Barbie will play then. Do I have to tape the button down on the camera? The camera instruction book is in (shudder) a box somewhere.



My Sony has an own position on the turret for video. You can find all instructions online so that shouldn't be to much of a problem and much quiker (I never look for my booklets, i don't even know where they are ). 



2000ssm6 said:


> I've posted this a few times but here it is again. Stock 211 ripping. I really need to get some of the 044 and 460.
> 
> <embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i574.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid574.photobucket.com/albums/ss187/2000ssm6/MOV00383.flv">



My god and I was made fun of with my solo video. But that's what you get from a small saw -> It takes longer but the job get's done. 

Congratulations 

7


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 16, 2009)

slowp said:


> What kind of camera are youse guys using?



Still: Canon 40D w/24-105 F4 IS L Lens
Videio: Sony DCR-HC90.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 16, 2009)

Sony CyberShot DSC-W1, 30 frames-per-second VGA (640 x 480)

7


----------



## slowp (Aug 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/slowp100

Well, here's a poorly made video and I don't know how to get it on here so you'll have to click. This is the only attempt that turned out. The Barbie Saw is taking care of the last chunk of the weeping willow.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 16, 2009)

Good. But watch out, they listed your age.


----------



## slowp (Aug 16, 2009)

Gologit said:


> Good. But watch out, they listed your age.



After the landing discussion the other day, I no longer care. I don't LOOK as old as the white haired yarder engineer who made a faux pax that day. And he is younger, like a decade younger.

Here's the better still photo. 






I need more outfits for Barbie.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 16, 2009)

slowp said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/slowp100
> 
> Well, here's a poorly made video and I don't know how to get it on here so you'll have to click. This is the only attempt that turned out. The Barbie Saw is taking care of the last chunk of the weeping willow.



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RVxjjLdX92A&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RVxjjLdX92A&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Hope this works out for ya!

7


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 16, 2009)

My saws always clog in the clutch cover with noodles... How do you guys keep that from happening?

Gary


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 16, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> My saws always clog in the clutch cover with noodles... How do you guys keep that from happening?
> 
> Gary



Keep the saw body a little bit further away from the trunk that kind of helps in my expereince. You can't use the dawgs then but I havn't had a problem with that, then again my sawing power stops at 50cc. I have no idea how it works with a 70+cc saw. Also I noticed that different saw designs work differently when noodling. I have noodled with my Stihl 180, my Solo 644 and my Makita 5001. It works wonderful with all of them. Hope that helps a little. 

7


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Aug 16, 2009)

Ran into a chunk of barb wire at the end of cut #1, I didn't know it until the piece came apart and I saw my nearly ruined chain. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R0ECUXtVGgk&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R0ECUXtVGgk&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

my Husky 395XP, I picked up of craigslist this week for a good price. 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NkVVGsb7JKw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NkVVGsb7JKw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-eIAsM65pX0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-eIAsM65pX0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 16, 2009)

Gary


----------



## TreePointer (Aug 17, 2009)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Ran into a chunk of barb wire at the end of cut #1, I didn't know it until the piece came apart and I saw my nearly ruined chain.



Barbed wire bummer. 

Thanks for the vids!


----------



## gmax (Aug 17, 2009)

*Old Homelite XL Automatic*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/quONFLy_O7I&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/quONFLy_O7I&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Evan (Aug 17, 2009)

044
<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i661.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid661.photobucket.com/albums/uu339/Evan03_photo/GEDC0727.flv">

workin on this tree.


----------



## slowp (Aug 17, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> My saws always clog in the clutch cover with noodles... How do you guys keep that from happening?
> 
> Gary



I don't usually cut noodles. Then it doesn't happen.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 17, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> My saws always clog in the clutch cover with noodles... How do you guys keep that from happening?
> 
> Gary



If you ditch the factory chain catcher on a Stihl and use the roller catcher with dual dawgs, they'll clear noodles very well.


----------



## litefoot (Aug 17, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, I'm thinking that wet wood would create longer noodles? Yes, no? The idea of using the noodles for bedding has me intrigued.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 17, 2009)

litefoot said:


> Just out of curiosity, I'm thinking that wet wood would create longer noodles? Yes, no? The idea of using the noodles for bedding has me intrigued.



Noodles also make great camp fire starter.


----------



## B_Turner (Aug 17, 2009)

litefoot said:


> Just out of curiosity, I'm thinking that wet wood would create longer noodles? Yes, no? The idea of using the noodles for bedding has me intrigued.



Green wood, full skip square, with the saw horizontal. Straight canola oil.


----------



## Fastcast (Aug 17, 2009)

I save 'em....Put them in a Rubbermaid tote and use them all winter long to start the burner. :angry2:


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 17, 2009)

gekko said:


> made a short vid earlier today, i tried to get the camera angle that evan used, but my mobile phone wouldn't balance on the logs over there
> can't wait untill i get my video camera later this year
> 
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2_xodFzXgJM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2_xodFzXgJM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



How do you say noodles in Norweigian?




Fastcast said:


> I save 'em....Put them in a Rubbermaid tote and use them all winter long to start the burner. :angry2:



I always thought they'd make good excelsior/packing material. A "green" alternative to styro-popcorn used in shipping. But probably not such a good idea with critters like EAB, wooly adelgid, Asian longhorn creeping about.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 17, 2009)

Can't remember wether I used an 066 or 385.Rock Maple .Circa 2003?
Gypo

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-krHvaoaIIY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-krHvaoaIIY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 17, 2009)

Another crazy one from the archives.
Gypo

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HbgM2PPt5AA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HbgM2PPt5AA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 17, 2009)

It’s a bit faster to block them out with a chainsaw, rather than log splitting. I couldn’t get my skid loader into this yard so the wood had to be cut down and carried out by hand.


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 17, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> Can't remember wether I used an 066 or 385.Rock Maple .Circa 2003?
> Gypo
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-krHvaoaIIY&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-krHvaoaIIY&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



that is where its at right there!!!


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 17, 2009)

brncreeper said:


>



Cute little dump trailer.

That's quite a load for a Grand Cherokee.


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 17, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Cute little dump trailer.
> 
> That's quite a load for a Grand Cherokee.


Thanks. Yep, I need to see what a 5.9 Cummins conversion would cost.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 17, 2009)

brncreeper said:


> Thanks. Yep, I need to see what a 5.9 Cummins conversion would cost.:greenchainsaw:



More than a cheap 3/4 ton truck. lol


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 17, 2009)

ProMac1K said:


> You mean one of deez beasts!?!



Yep.


----------



## ProMac1K (Aug 17, 2009)

After buying that one, I wouldn't trade up for a new one if someone gave it to me! They're that good! Just a good platform. My only remark is the paint finish just doesn't last like some other brands. They get sun burnt easy. Maybe they've gotten it right on the new ones.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 17, 2009)

ProMac1K said:


> After buying that one, I wouldn't trade up for a new one if someone gave it to me! They're that good! Just a good platform. My only remark is the paint finish just doesn't last like some other brands. They get sun burnt easy. Maybe they've gotten it right on the new ones.


 I really doubt it. My neighbors is already showing the famous dodge paint.


----------



## ProMac1K (Aug 17, 2009)

Yukonsawman said:


> Another crazy one from the archives.
> Gypo
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HbgM2PPt5AA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HbgM2PPt5AA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



HAHA!

What were you yelling at the end? It sounded funny!

Which way to the beach?  :yourock:


----------



## ProMac1K (Aug 17, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> I really doubt it. My neighbors is already showing the famous dodge paint.



Aww crap...... 

I test drove a new one a few years back, the sales lady was like "you're interested in it, right?". I kindly shook my head no when we returned. I've built this one to a very respectable level, more than enough for towing operations. The new ones don't do it for me. The only thing I find interesting about them is their quiteness and the factory exhaust brake on certain models.

No, this one will be getting a new paint job in the future. It's got gray hair now (peeling paint on roof). And maybe an undercoating. I would do that before I would buy a new Dodge. As well as a detail job on the exterior and interior.

It's safe to say i'm hanging on to this one. If I would buy a new one, it's also safe to say it would be a Ford. Dad just got a new Ford F-150, has a chrome package to it. Very comfortable to drive, and luxurious. Looks amazing on the outside. Brother has the F-350 diesel version from a few years back. I like the new Fords! :drool: I like their V8 diesels too, just would rather work on the I-6 in mine, any day.


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 17, 2009)

*The 371 BB in hardwood*

Trying to noodle.
The Yellowbox was slightly more successful than the Redbox which was hopeless as you can see. Both very hard wood.
Surprisingly there was some noodles from the Yellow sitting there after I had finished.
Sorry for the long video, I was trying to find something that would noodle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UzHQHvS1HI


----------



## tdi-rick (Aug 17, 2009)

AUSSIE1 said:


> Trying to noodle.
> The Yellowbox was slightly more successful than the Redbox which was hopeless as you can see. Both very hard wood.
> Surprisingly there was some noodles from the Yellow sitting there after I had finished.
> Sorry for the long video, I was trying to find something that would noodle.



You might have to nick into the plantation and pinch some radiata


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Aug 17, 2009)

tdi-rick said:


> You might have to nick into the plantation and pinch some radiata



Good thinkin Rick. It's done.


----------



## dragrcr (Aug 17, 2009)

ProMac1K said:


> Aww crap......
> 
> I test drove a new one a few years back, the sales lady was like "you're interested in it, right?". I kindly shook my head no when we returned. I've built this one to a very respectable level, more than enough for towing operations. The new ones don't do it for me. The only thing I find interesting about them is their quiteness and the factory exhaust brake on certain models.
> 
> ...




Im on my secound cummins, the first was a 95 with the infamous dodge paint, hood and cab were sun burnt so to speak, sold that one with 398k on it and now have a 99 ECLB that has 0 paint fade anywhere (knock on wood) i think the older ones had a bigger issue than the new paint, and the chevys of the same vintage seem to suffer the same fate.


----------



## Evan (Aug 17, 2009)

promac

what size tires??? yours looks very good.

heres mine. ive got 235x85s on it.





this is my daily driver work truck. its gota 180k logged no problems so far exscept for the lift and tansfre pumps going out. thats almost amazeing considering this truck has auto tranny and sees daily use underneath a 14k backhoe


----------



## ProMac1K (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Evan

Mine also has 235/85/16's on it, 215's came on it from the factory. Mine must have about 160k miles on it.
Yours looks like a '00 or so model? Looks nice too! If i'd get another, it would be white as well. Black shows everything. Mine also has an auto, but I had to rebuild it after I started modding the engine. :hmm3grin2orange:

I don't do a lot of pulling with it, but just some metal hauling and tractor hauling with the old farm trailer. I love it in the city though!


----------



## parrisw (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is a real truck for all you Dodge Cumminapart fans.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 18, 2009)

How the hell did this turn in to a farkin' "truck" thread?:taped:

Gary


----------



## parrisw (Aug 18, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> How the hell did this turn in to a farkin' "truck" thread?:taped:
> 
> Gary



ha ha ha, that's what I was wondering??? I was just trying to throw those dang dodge guys off.


----------



## ProMac1K (Aug 18, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> How the hell did this turn in to a farkin' "truck" thread?:taped:
> 
> Gary



The truck that hauls the "noodlin wood", I guess.....

If parrisw blames me for him posting his, i'll blame brncreeper.


----------



## ProMac1K (Aug 18, 2009)

There, I did my part, removed the pics..... :Eye:

I can't erase the quoted replies.....


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 18, 2009)

GASoline71 said:


> How the hell did this turn in to a farkin' "truck" thread?:taped:
> 
> Gary





ProMac1K said:


> The truck that hauls the "noodlin wood", I guess.....
> 
> If parrisw blames me for him posting his, i'll blame brncreeper.



Lolol! It all started when john was cutting down a cherry tree and hollered “which way to the beech!”


----------



## parrisw (Aug 18, 2009)

ProMac1K said:


> The truck that hauls the "noodlin wood", I guess.....
> 
> If parrisw blames me for him posting his, i'll blame brncreeper.



ha ha LOL. 



brncreeper said:


> Lolol! It all started when john was cutting down a cherry tree and hollered “which way to the beech!”



Was wondering about that??? Is Gypo back on here???? Thought he was well, ya know?


----------



## ProMac1K (Aug 18, 2009)

parrisw said:


> Was wondering about that??? Is Gypo back on here???? Thought he was well, ya know?



I think he headed to the beach, if you know what I mean.....


----------



## parrisw (Aug 18, 2009)

ProMac1K said:


> I think he headed to the beach, if you know what I mean.....



Hmm??? not sure, I wasn't around here when he was here before, on his old handle?


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 18, 2009)

parrisw said:


> ha ha LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering about that??? Is Gypo back on here???? Thought he was well, ya know?


Yeah, I think so.

Back on the tracks now.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey... you didn't have to delete your pics mang... 

I'd be lyin' if I said I never derailed a thread... 

Gary


----------



## Evan (Aug 18, 2009)

i did enough noodleing this weekend, enough that i think ive figured out why the 044 clears noodles a ton better than my 372.

i was paying close attention and started noticeing noodles wraping around the full wrap(xpw handle) this handle goes right under the center of the chain case.

the 044 has the stihl 3/4 wrap wich leaves the chain case clear to noodle. it clears probly 50 times better then 372


----------



## Ed*L (Aug 18, 2009)

Heres a pic from 2 weeks ago. The Cherry was just a little bigger than I wanted to handle alone, easier to crosscut the blocks.
Not a bad afternoon considering the temp was in the mid 80's & high humidity.

Before:







Cut & stacked.






Noodles!






Ed


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll insert the pics for you.
















your welcome

7


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 18, 2009)

7sleeper said:


> I'll insert the pics for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





If you are inserting ED*L's pics all I can see is red x's. I can see the pics fine in his post, they show up in the thread.


Mr. HE


----------



## gekko (Aug 19, 2009)

made another vid today 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RcmSM8qOSnA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RcmSM8qOSnA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 19, 2009)

gekko said:


> made another vid today
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RcmSM8qOSnA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RcmSM8qOSnA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



It's amazing how pine cuts all most as fast as it burns is'nt it!


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 19, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> If you are inserting ED*L's pics all I can see is red x's. I can see the pics fine in his post, they show up in the thread.
> 
> 
> Mr. HE



I didn't see them so i asumed that they had not been properly inserted.

7


----------



## Hddnis (Aug 19, 2009)

7sleeper said:


> I didn't see them so i asumed that they had not been properly inserted.
> 
> 7




Quite alright. Just thought you would want to know that it was wasted effort.:hmm3grin2orange:


Mr. HE


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't have a video but done some noodling with the 036 today.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 19, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Don't have a video but done some noodling with the 036 today.



Great pics. Good looking wood too!


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 19, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Great pics. Good looking wood too!


Thanks, A whole lot more of it here.


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=106158


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 19, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Thanks, A whole lot more of it here.
> 
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=106158



Yeah, if it's not oak, I take it straight to the burn pile and light a match. If it's oak and is not straight or has big knots in it, same thing, burn it. I go thru so much wood on the jobs that I get that it's just not worth keeping unless it's perfect. (Lot of hardwood here in Mississippi. Most of those are oak of some kind or another.)

Heck, I've got a half of a dump trailer of 2" - 6" oak branches from 4' - 6' that I am trying to get rid of. I can't quite bring myself to throw it away. I'm gonna try craigslist and see if I can get $50 or so for it.

I've still got 15-20 cords of oak rounds and quarters waiting to be split.


----------



## garmar (Aug 19, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Heck, I've got a half of a dump trailer of 2" - 6" oak branches from 4' - 6' that I am trying to get rid of. I can't quite bring myself to throw it away. I'm gonna try craigslist and see if I can get $50 or so for it.
> 
> I've still got 15-20 cords of oak rounds and quarters waiting to be split.



That sounds like one of those high class problems to me.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 20, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> Yeah, if it's not oak, I take it straight to the burn pile and light a match. If it's oak and is not straight or has big knots in it, same thing, burn it. I go thru so much wood on the jobs that I get that it's just not worth keeping unless it's perfect. (Lot of hardwood here in Mississippi. Most of those are oak of some kind or another.)
> 
> Heck, I've got a half of a dump trailer of 2" - 6" oak branches from 4' - 6' that I am trying to get rid of. I can't quite bring myself to throw it away. I'm gonna try craigslist and see if I can get $50 or so for it.
> 
> I've still got 15-20 cords of oak rounds and quarters waiting to be split.



Wish I had your problems! 

7


----------



## Evan (Aug 20, 2009)

gekko

did you make those dawgs? if so they look realy good


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 21, 2009)

garmar said:


> That sounds like one of those high class problems to me.



This has to be worth $50 to someone around don't ya think?

(Not the cute red head. She's worth WAY more than that!)


----------



## garmar (Aug 21, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> This has to be worth $50 to someone around don't ya think?
> 
> (Not the cute red head. She's worth WAY more than that!)



Aw, what a cutie! 

Shouldn't have any problem getting 50 bucks for that. I love that trailer.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 21, 2009)

gr8scott72 said:


> This has to be worth $50 to someone around don't ya think?
> 
> ]


Will you deliver.........................To arkansas.lol


----------



## gr8scott72 (Aug 22, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Will you deliver.........................To arkansas.lol



$50 plus gas, sure. (Excursion with the 6.8L V10 gasser gets about 9-10 mpg pulling that much :monkey


----------



## cowtipper (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello all,

Being still new here :newbie: and don't want to step on any toes... I have a question...

Why is most of the vids/Photos on this thread all most none has PPE on? I did a quick count and out of 15 vids/photos only 5 had PPE on. Is it because we are showing off our noodles and not doing a lot of "real" cutting?

Also would like to add that I am still new this forum here and one of the first things I purchased was a good pair of chaps, based on what I have read from you all...

Again not trying to step on any toes... just wanting to know. As yes I  to all that have come before me


----------



## Henry G. (Aug 22, 2009)

I know where you are coming from. What did "real" loggers do before ANSI goggles, Kevlar chaps, space age ear plugs, Lexan face shields, ear muffs and genuine Stihl brand T-shirts? Maybe they just cut wood? 
I'm not against PPE. Like everything else its seems to be just the dumbing-down of even the simple-ist task. The paint guy at Home Depot is putting on body armor to throw a paint can into a mixer. Some TV dooshbag is wearing a Nomex body suit to burn some wire and weld a 2" bracket onto a muffler. The employees at McDonalds wear a GPS alert bracelet when they go into the meat locker of get hamburger patties. The lowest common denominator. No wonder 6th grade Korean kids are doing calculus and adults here in the USA cant figure out that a 10% sale at Sears doesn't mean that buying 10 things means its a free purchase. Ok, no more beer for me tonight. Sorry.:monkey:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Aug 22, 2009)

cowtipper said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Being still new here :newbie: and don't want to step on any toes... I have a question...
> 
> ...


 All good questions! Chaps are pretty cool, but it's important to feel as comfortable without them as you would be with them. Did I say that right?
Only Fish would know for sure!
Which Way To The Beech


----------



## ProMac1K (Aug 22, 2009)

cowtipper said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Being still new here :newbie: and don't want to step on any toes... I have a question...
> 
> ...



Ha.........

Because i'd rather have saws to cut with, than not, and now i'm out of money. 

Because we never had to wear them in the 70's-80's when stuff was affordable to buy. 

Because they give you a false sense of safety, when you really should be confident of yourself without them, and have your :censored: head on straight before cutting to begin with. 

Finally, i've worn all of it at one job, and that was enough of a trial. I swear i'm more apt to kill myself with the crap on than with it off. (The bulky crap slows down my judgement skills, ability to react, and to move.) :taped:


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 22, 2009)

Did some more noodling today, Early morning and after lunch.

Lined up ready to noodle


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 22, 2009)

Went back after lunch and noodled some more.






I had done loaded some on the truck before i took the pic, Forgot to take it.






After two days of noodling the bed is a foot deep.


----------



## 7sleeper (Aug 22, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Went back after lunch and noodled some more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Real nice pics!

7


----------



## Scandy14 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thats a bunch of noodles!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 22, 2009)

I made a little pile of noodles earlier this spring, don`t have much wood ready so far to cut more noodles from so I will just show the pict of that pile of noodles. These are hardwood noodles, rock maple, beech and yellow birch, saws used were 066,070 and 090.






Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 22, 2009)

Now that is a pile of noodles.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 23, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Now that is a pile of noodles.



That pile is now inside and real dry, it makes good fire starter for early winter burning.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2009)

I created one serious noodle making machine today, lol

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D5-nDxcJCNA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D5-nDxcJCNA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## woodbooga (Aug 25, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Now that is a pile of noodles.



I'd say. If he wasn't such a stand up guy, I'd ask if those noodles were piled on top of a dome tent for effect.

If he's got kids or grandkids, I'd say there's a decent chance that the pile's not in the same shape it is now.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I created one serious noodle making machine today, lol
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D5-nDxcJCNA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D5-nDxcJCNA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Good to see this post over here, you got a great noodler there Brad. The 066 modded with a 20' - 24" bar is a lot of fun.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 25, 2009)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Good to see this post over here, you got a great noodler there Brad. The 066 modded with a 20' - 24" bar is a lot of fun.
> Pioneerguy600



The trick is to get rid of the factory chain catcher and get the roller catcher on there. Of course an 8-pin rim and lots of RPMs, plus the wide based clutch cover all help too.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 25, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> The trick is to get rid of the factory chain catcher and get the roller catcher on there. Of course an 8-pin rim and lots of RPMs, plus the wide based clutch cover all help too.



That`s exactly what my saw is running, no clogging up with that setup.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Henry G. (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm gonna pile some on my truck that ought beat it...definitely some dirt under that pic there me thinks....


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Stuffed as stuff can be.*

The pissed off hog tried G Money, but it backed up qucklike!

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i701.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid701.photobucket.com/albums/ww11/CHEVYTOWN/VIDS/DCS510THEPISSEDOFFHOG.flv">


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 2, 2009)

CHEVYTOWN13 said:


> The pissed off hog tried G Money, but it backed up qucklike!
> 
> <embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i701.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid701.photobucket.com/albums/ww11/CHEVYTOWN/VIDS/DCS510THEPISSEDOFFHOG.flv">




I dont have a clue what you said, but nice noodles.


----------



## dragrcr (Sep 2, 2009)

MAN those things sound mean!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 3, 2009)

CHEVYTOWN13 said:


> The pissed off hog tried G Money, but it backed up qucklike!
> 
> <embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i701.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid701.photobucket.com/albums/ww11/CHEVYTOWN/VIDS/DCS510THEPISSEDOFFHOG.flv">



Freaking A! That booger is rolling. You could have made a quick pile if the cover would have cleared.:jawdrop::jawdrop: Nice work.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Sep 3, 2009)

2000ssm6 said:


> Freaking A! That booger is rolling. You could have made a quick pile if the cover would have cleared.:jawdrop::jawdrop: Nice work.



2K, it has to be the 3/8 hometown



wigglesworth said:


> I dont have a clue what you said, but nice noodles.



Wiggs, "The DCS510 tried Gary, but the cover got clogged too fast":greenchainsaw:



dragrcr said:


> MAN those things sound mean!



Drag_*#3*_, that saw was ported a bit carelessly, but it still rocked hard. These 510's are no slouch. It came from the factory with an 18" 3/8 full comp

I'll be porting a new cylinder for it and also trying a 5100 coil swap sometime this year.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't know how to post a video but every time I get another saw or fix a saw the wood splitter gets a break and the car trailer gets a load of noodles for the local compost!
I doubt there was a bit of dirt under pioneer guys noodles. I have made piles like that many,many times.
The only bad thing about noodles is you have one heck of a mess to clean up and if you eat them all of the time they make you fat!
And by the way guys the best way to make noodles is to take the clutch cover off and just use the nuts and some washers if need be. Try it you'll be amazed how high them babies will fly. Oh yea, and use an old saw that does'nt have a chain brake anyways so when you show us the video the experts on here don't have a HYENA!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Evan (Sep 3, 2009)

aussie

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_UzHQHvS1HI&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_UzHQHvS1HI&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
i didnt catch this vid till now, saw cuts great. the toy looks great to, do you drive it daily with those boggers on it?? what size are they.

ive got 35x10.5 boggers on my blazer hunting rig not a daily driver. soon to upgrade to 37x13s ounce i wear the 35s out.

just wonderin since i just noticed the vid


----------



## AUSSIE1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nissan Patrol Evan.








No I don't run them on the road normally. 35x16x10.5.
No I had to go and pull out a 4WD that some young fella's with a few under the belt, (pissed) at midnight, got stuck down a slippery hill.
All in a bit of fun. 

Anyway, back to noodlin.
My 371 in pine.

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tjFxj-imNMc&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tjFxj-imNMc&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Wildman1024 (Sep 7, 2009)

*025 Muffler Modded Noodle*

Here it is. Finally decided to take down the sumac tree on the river bank at my house. Afterward it was time to do some noodles. It was a little dull after the tree take down but did well. Its all stock except for a muffler mod...Runs really strong. I'm running a 18"bar... Don't mind the brightness I messed up the camera settings and didn't realize till after.









<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lfEeN36Gv3k&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lfEeN36Gv3k&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sta7Dopm3Fs&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sta7Dopm3Fs&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 7, 2009)

Believe it or not, but my favorite "noodler" at the moment is the NE346xp with a 16" .325 21LP set-up - it is really fast, cuts a reasonably narrow kerf, and I never have to stop cutting to pull noodles out from under the clutch cover to keep it going, despite the outboard clutch (they just blow right through).......:jawdrop::jawdrop:

I sure didn't expect this from that saw, as the pretty similar 353 just is hopeless for the task (but has a NK 95VP/H30 set-up). 

In case anyone wonder, the pieces that I noodle usually are just about 12" thick (the usual firewood length here).


----------



## Wildman1024 (Sep 7, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Believe it or not, but my favorite "noodler" at the moment is the NE346xp with a 16" .325 21LP set-up - it is really fast, cuts a reasonably narrow kerf, and I never have to stop cutting to pull noodles out from under the clutch cover to keep it going, despite the outboard clutch (they just blow right through).......:jawdrop::jawdrop:
> 
> I sure didn't expect this from that saw, as the pretty similar 353 just is hopeless for the task (but has a NK 95VP/H30 set-up).



I never ran the husky but know what you mean. That little 025 just wont clog up and keeps dumping them right out the bottom. I was leaning on it pretty good cause it was starting to get dull and still took alot to slow it down. that 025 is my favorite small saw and noodles damn good for 45cc's. Muffler mod made a big difference to.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 7, 2009)

Wildman1024 said:


> I never ran the husky but know what you mean. That little 025 just wont clog up and keeps dumping them right out the bottom. I was leaning on it pretty good cause it was starting to get dull and still took alot to slow it down. that 025 is my favorite small saw and noodles damn good for 45cc's. Muffler mod made a big difference to.



Cool that someone like the 025/250, as I sure don't....

I hate to use them, and surely hate to work on them. :censored:




...sorry, just had to say it when the opportunity arrived - I have some "steam" to let out tonight......


----------



## Wildman1024 (Sep 7, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> Cool that someone like the 025/250, as I sure don't....
> 
> I hate to use them, and surely hate to work on them. :censored:
> 
> ...



Its all good. Everyone likes something different! I had some steam to blow off today to after a guy screwed me over on CL for a great saw deal today. That's why I broke out the 025 and took the tree down I have been meaning to and made some noodles to make me happy!


----------



## Wildman1024 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Homelite C-9*

Was finally able to get my C-9 fixed and running today for the 1st time. Had to do a little noodling with it to celebrate. Shame all i had at the moment was that little stuff and man does that thing really like to be grabby. The 025 just falls right in and that wants to throw that piece behind you. 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0udS2mwpUOs&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0udS2mwpUOs&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cAZXl8baMfA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cAZXl8baMfA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 26, 2009)

man I love those old Hommies. It's gotta be the sound!


----------



## Wildman1024 (Sep 26, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> man I love those old Hommies. It's gotta be the sound!




I've some what recently come to really likening them myself. Got my eyes on an XP but its gonna need a little more work then this one did. Hopefully it runs when I am done...LOL


----------



## FATGUY (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a c91 in pieces in my shop, it's 3rd on my list of restorations. Have a brand new piston/cylinder for it, still need some odds and ends and mostly time to do it.


----------



## wvlogger (Sep 27, 2009)

i noodles some poplar


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/X60SRv-CuNg&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/X60SRv-CuNg&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## gekko (Oct 7, 2009)

thought i'd bring this thread back up with a new vid of my 2094 noodling some birch

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jdTioAAF4ME&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jdTioAAF4ME&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## spacemule (Oct 7, 2009)

Henry G. said:


> The paint guy at Home Depot is putting on body armor to throw a paint can into a mixer. :



Bull crap. There is no need for protective wear to shake paint. Set the can in the shaker and close the lid. That's it.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Oct 9, 2009)

*DCS 6401 Woods Port-Running Fat but warms up after the 1st cut*

The Hog busting chops and spittin out noodles:greenchainsaw:

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid701.photobucket.com/albums/ww11/CHEVYTOWN/VIDS/Makita-2.flv">


----------



## Wildman1024 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Dayton Noodle*

Finally had a few minutes to break out the Dayton for some noodles. 74cc of re badged Poulan 245A with the original roller nose 20" bar and barracuda .404 chain.


1st video is with the governor.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yb0UxQ5zM_Y&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Yb0UxQ5zM_Y&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

2nd video is withe the governor blocked off. It's gonna stay this way to. 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SW6T4m-19iY&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SW6T4m-19iY&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 17, 2009)

If your saw is clogging up and not throwing the noodles out, angle the bar a little so that it's not pulling directly in line with the grain. That'll help shorten them up and allow them to flow better. Also, on a Stihl, ditch the original chain catcher and install the roller type that goes between dual spikes. That makes a huge difference. You can also use the wider clutch cover for better flow.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/D5-nDxcJCNA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/D5-nDxcJCNA&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## TraditionalTool (Oct 17, 2009)

Wildman1024 said:


> Finally had a few minutes to break out the Dayton for some noodles. 74cc of re badged Poulan 245A with the original roller nose 20" bar and barracuda .404 chain.


I had to rep 'ya for that, especially the nice place your cutting, next to the water...very nice!


----------



## Wildman1024 (Oct 17, 2009)

TraditionalTool said:


> I had to rep 'ya for that, especially the nice place your cutting, next to the water...very nice!



Hey thanks for the rep/compliment. It will be even nicer when I finish taint the rest of the junk trees down on the bank there. Nice river view then


----------



## BigJ (Oct 18, 2009)

OK here's mine. This was with fresh out of the box RSC. I need to get me some square chain and to open the muffler some more.





The finished product.


----------



## Evan (Oct 18, 2009)

044 quartering wood for the log splitter. its funny i couldnt pick these rds up
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid661.photobucket.com/albums/uu339/Evan03_photo/saw%20vids/GEDC1307.flv">


----------



## Wildman1024 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Stihl 041av Noodle*

Finally went out and got some new chain for the 041. Haven't really used it since I put it all back together cause when I got it, it has some homeowner junk on it. It wasn't really a priority so there it sat. Picked up a few loops of oregons 72LGX and man what a difference it makes.


So of course nuttin better to test out a new chain then to grab a few rounds off the woodpile and make some noodles. I made 4 videos but only my 1st 2 came out which sucks because the last 2 were way better. The saw wasnt tunes quite right in the 1st 2 but in the 2nd 2 it was pullin really hard and impressive for a 041av. But anyways here are the 2 videos that came out. you can tell it was starting to pull harder in the 2nd video. Also time to start cuttin more for the pile/fire as I only have small rounds left.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YES_wKqPIG8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YES_wKqPIG8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tXFiM7zPGsk&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tXFiM7zPGsk&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## woodbooga (Oct 20, 2009)

Wildman1024 said:


> Finally went out and got some new chain for the 041. Haven't really used it since I put it all back together cause when I got it, it has some homeowner junk on it. It wasn't really a priority so there it sat. Picked up a few loops of oregons 72LGX and man what a difference it makes.
> 
> 
> So of course nuttin better to test out a new chain then to grab a few rounds off the woodpile and make some noodles. I made 4 videos but only my 1st 2 came out which sucks because the last 2 were way better. The saw wasnt tunes quite right in the 1st 2 but in the 2nd 2 it was pullin really hard and impressive for a 041av. But anyways here are the 2 videos that came out. you can tell it was starting to pull harder in the 2nd video. Also time to start cuttin more for the pile/fire as I only have small rounds left.
> ...



Cool. You must've been making those vids around the time I took my 041 to some big red oak rounds this weekend. Dead and down, but still sopping wet. Had to march them about 50 ft from the cut site to the truck, so noodles were in order.

Long story short, my son (4.5 years) was pissed when I got home and he saw the halved and quartered rounds in the back of the truck. He loves to play with his tonkas and hot wheels in the noodle pile. The fact that the noodles were about 5 miles from home didn't go over well. Which was fine, because it gave me an excuse to zing one of the bigger chunks in half.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2009)

I see a lot of guys continuing to cut long after the saw quits flowing chips/noodles. Is this a bad practice? I've always though it wasn't a good idea, perhaps due to the buildup of excess heat. No?


----------



## Wildman1024 (Oct 20, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> Cool. You must've been making those vids around the time I took my 041 to some big red oak rounds this weekend. Dead and down, but still sopping wet. Had to march them about 50 ft from the cut site to the truck, so noodles were in order.
> 
> Long story short, my son (4.5 years) was pissed when I got home and he saw the halved and quartered rounds in the back of the truck. He loves to play with his tonkas and hot wheels in the noodle pile. The fact that the noodles were about 5 miles from home didn't go over well. Which was fine, because it gave me an excuse to zing one of the bigger chunks in half.



I love the noodles...Wish my other 2 came out so you could see how much better that saw runs then that. Twice the saw then what was in those 2 videos. Oh well i guess just have to make more.

I use the noodles for fire starter. Pack the bottom of my fire pit with them and 1 match is all it takes. It's funny when you can start fire so easy and the neighbors are out there with newspaper and lighter fluid etc for 30 minutes.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Here are some more!*

I think this is my favorite thread! I Made these videos today when I ran across some big pine the power company dropped and left...Free wood.

Dayton
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fSkwcqOE5PI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fSkwcqOE5PI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Stihl 041av
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZT2ze1uXP9c&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZT2ze1uXP9c&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Stihl 025
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/I62rbhXuU9E&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/I62rbhXuU9E&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

My Friend and I shooting Noodles at each other. Note his 33cc homelite. I'm trying to talk him into a 6401.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GDaWGiyMWpU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GDaWGiyMWpU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## woodbooga (Nov 2, 2009)

Got into a heap of red maple recently.

All bucked and ready to noodle the larger rounds. Some weren't too terribly big in diameter, but there was a wave in the grain that made me think they'd be a bear to bust up with a maul back home. Figured better to leave the mess in the woods.







Took this pic after cleaning out the clutchcover. Quick break to eat an apple and take a sip of water.






This little white pine was directly in front of me. If it were a spruce it'd be my candidate for the official AS Christmas tree, all decorated in curlies instead of that plastic silvery stuff.





Some of my noodles





Another shot of noodle tree


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice show WB


----------



## Wildman1024 (Nov 7, 2009)

I got my XP together this week and only had a quick minute to run it so far but here is a short noodle video with DULL 404 skip.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QrBdTC5uXsc&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QrBdTC5uXsc&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Guarddog1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wildman1024 said:


> I think this is my favorite thread! I Made these videos today when I ran across some big pine the power company dropped and left...Free wood.
> 
> Dayton
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fSkwcqOE5PI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fSkwcqOE5PI&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> ...



You should have seen my 394 blowing through those big ol trees. Especialy the stump on the right hand side of the trail. Next time let me know and I can bring some real saws by. LOL


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 9, 2009)

No video, but I had a 28" bar on the Solo 681 Saturday buried pulling noodles. It didn't even try to clog up. Sounds like it's as good as the 7900 in that respect.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Nov 9, 2009)

Guarddog1 said:


> You should have seen my 394 blowing through those big ol trees. Especialy the stump on the right hand side of the trail. Next time let me know and I can bring some real saws by. LOL




Whats wrong with my saws???? It's just for fun anyways...With that kinda attitude you can play at home by yourself! :jawdrop:


----------



## Wildman1024 (Nov 9, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> No video, but I had a 28" bar on the Solo 681 Saturday buried pulling noodles. It didn't even try to clog up. Sounds like it's as good as the 7900 in that respect.



That solo of your Brad is awesome. I'm thinking of a 6401 sometime in the future myself cause I need something more of a work saw. Mine do the job cause i don't really use them everyday like you do but next to that they are "Relics".


----------



## Guarddog1 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wildman1024 said:


> Whats wrong with my saws???? It's just for fun anyways...With that kinda attitude you can play at home by yourself! :jawdrop:



Just joking with you looks like it was fun. Bill called me today and told me about your video taping on the access road. I would love to take some time and run some saws with you guys.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Nov 9, 2009)

Guarddog1 said:


> Just joking with you looks like it was fun. Bill called me today and told me about your video taping on the access road. I would love to take some time and run some saws with you guys.




LOL bill is a funny guy...Good guy to. I figured you were just teasing anyways. We will have to get together before the snow flies and run some saws. There is plenty of tree left there that's for sure...Atleast until my 36" bar comes in for my Homelite XP :jawdrop:

OR...What I was thinking was maybe a Thank You now that Josh figured out who you were for cutting up all that firewood for you! LOL


----------



## TJ-Bill (Nov 11, 2009)

You guys are bad influences!!

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bnTUZkC02vo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bnTUZkC02vo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


----------



## Wildman1024 (Nov 11, 2009)

TJ-Bill said:


> You guys are bad influences!!
> 
> <object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bnTUZkC02vo&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bnTUZkC02vo&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>



That thing noodles great...Great video


----------



## Wildman1024 (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is one of the Homelite XP with the 36" bar. It started to clog up on the 3rd cut so I had to stop. They get caught up on the wrap bars.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qWOLdAdcXEQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qWOLdAdcXEQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Andyshine77 (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice old Homelite.

The older saws seem to clog up much easier than the newer models, I can clog up my Poulan 3400 cross cutting.


----------



## Sylvatica (Nov 16, 2009)

Swedish pasta machine


----------



## scotvl (Nov 20, 2009)

A black oak workout





and what I think is some tulip penetration


----------



## joe25DA (Nov 28, 2009)

245A Noodlin, and yeah this saw clogs up less than half way thru. But it digs right in!
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws371.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws371.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Wildman1024 (Nov 28, 2009)

joe25DA said:


> 245A Noodlin, and yeah this saw clogs up less than half way thru. But it digs right in!
> <a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws371.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws371.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>




Nice work Joe. Looks like you got her back together and running. Was it what you said it was?


----------



## joe25DA (Nov 28, 2009)

yeah, the reed cage gasket. Runs awesome now


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 14, 2009)

*MS880 Noodles*

Got a new GB bar and Carlton full chisel skip chain 3/8 .063 and give it a run today.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 14, 2009)

That 880 makes some nice noodles


----------



## Stihlman441 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Pics full screen ?*

How do ya get the pics to come up FULL screen ?


----------



## dave k (Dec 21, 2009)

Had a pile of beech to get ready for the splitter and ended up with a pile of noodles, the 045 is a great old saw although I tend to use the 056 so thought the 045 deserved a run on a sunny day !


----------



## Wildman1024 (Dec 21, 2009)

dave k said:


> Had a pile of beech to get ready for the splitter and ended up with a pile of noodles, the 045 is a great old saw although I tend to use the 056 so thought the 045 deserved a run on a sunny day !



Looks like that noodles good Dave. Nice saw BTW


----------



## Freehand (Dec 21, 2009)

Here you go,Stihlman...nice 880 BTW


----------



## sachsmo (Dec 22, 2009)

Julian carrots,




One round quartered, old standing dead Sycamore that I bucked last winter.


<a ="http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2668683480104137097WzvHGB"><img src="http://inlinethumb09.webshots.com/34440/2668683480104137097S600x600Q85.jpg" alt="DSC00880"></a>


<a ="http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2663421350104137097QdYTya"><img src="http://inlinethumb63.webshots.com/45694/2663421350104137097S600x600Q85.jpg" alt="DSC00878"></a>


<a ="http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2185510180104137097AGNLii"><img src="http://inlinethumb51.webshots.com/12786/2185510180104137097S600x600Q85.jpg" alt="DSC00873"></a>

The grain on that stuff is beautiful, great colors.


----------



## Sparky8370 (Dec 22, 2009)

Just found out I'll have to bring my wife to an appt tomorrow, maybe I'll see if I can do a noodle vid first.


----------



## Sparky8370 (Dec 23, 2009)

OK here is a noodle vid with the little 345. B&C buried in the wood.
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid475.photobucket.com/albums/rr116/Sparky8370/chainsaws/100_4285.flv">


----------



## sawbones (Jan 3, 2010)

was doing some test cuts yesterday and thought I would try a noodle 
vid to get wildman excited about a 925...

this saw may need a crank seal.

here ya go wildguy.. 

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/923lk3c09Ig&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/923lk3c09Ig&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Freehand (Jan 3, 2010)

LOL just buryin' the camera in chips!Nice.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 3, 2010)

sawbones said:


> was doing some test cuts yesterday and thought I would try a noodle
> vid to get wildman excited about a 925...
> 
> this saw may need a crank seal.
> ...




Those are some nice looking noodles you got there Ric. Saw sounds good to and pulls that 28" very well. Sounds like she has a hard time going back to idle though (air leak?). I cannot wait to get my hands on one but I'm gonna run a 24" at all times with it. That's defiantly the last video i needed to see right now...man the old lady is gonna kill me 

You should just go ahead and ship that saw my way... late xmas and b-day present hehehe


----------



## cpr (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's some for ya!

Sorry about the camera cutting out on the Homie vid. It was so cold out Sunday, the thing kept giving me a low-temp warning and shutting itself off. I heated it back up on the shelf inside the OWB outer door, then broke the recoil spring restarting the saw... Oh well, another "opportunity" as Mark would say!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2ebWIG4ZFk8&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2ebWIG4ZFk8&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BrauMrdy1GI&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BrauMrdy1GI&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ErEc_zkWrHY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ErEc_zkWrHY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 16, 2010)

*5100s*

18" bar, 3/8 Total square chisel chain. Ash round bucked to 16" for my wood stove. Probaby 20"d. ? I'm real happy with this saw. It's been a great tool.


----------



## cpr (Jan 17, 2010)

Some more work today out in the cold with the frozen oak.

I let the 141 play in some short rounds just for the heck of it. It did okay, but I think I need to touch up that chain with the files...
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xz13ZutnBq4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xz13ZutnBq4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


The 372 on the other hand had a loop fresh out of the grinder. Oh, momma, sharp chain makes anyone a hero. May have to move getting a grinder up on the list.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AZ2zGRre5Lg&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AZ2zGRre5Lg&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

My 400th post... sweet!


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 20, 2010)

Here is a vid for wildman! 

I am showing it because I find it interesting that cutting through the same wood with the same chain it is possible to get different types of noodles. You see nice noodles at the beginning and at the end of the cut. In the extremely hard middle the noodles were much shorter.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k1wf3ejwjB8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k1wf3ejwjB8&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

7


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 20, 2010)

7sleeper said:


> Here is a vid for wildman!
> 
> I am showing it because I find it interesting that cutting through the same wood with the same chain it is possible to get different types of noodles. You see nice noodles at the beginning and at the end of the cut. In the extremely hard middle the noodles were much shorter.
> 
> ...




Nice looking noodles! Yea it's funny how they can change as the density changes. Thanks for looking out for me, let's keep them noodles coming.

Btw is that a 5100?


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 20, 2010)

ms361 noodle fest


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 20, 2010)

bytehoven said:


> ms361 noodle fest


He don't need no stinkin' splitter ! lol


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 20, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> He don't need no stinkin' splitter ! lol





ONCE I GOT STARTED, I COULDN'T STOP.


----------



## sachsmo (Jan 21, 2010)

Noodles from quartering one round of Sycamore,


----------



## woodbooga (Jan 21, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> He don't need no stinkin' splitter ! lol



We heat with wood as a way of saving $$$ and making a little on the side. 

Just can't see putting up $1500 for a splitter when what can't be easily maul split can be halved easily with a used $50 041.

Maybe when I'm pushing 60 in 20 years, I'll be singing a different tune. Until then, the guy on the right in this vid's got it right. (Doubt though that even the most die-hard noodler here could abide the noodle love of the guy on the left  )

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zs5HQqElIx4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Zs5HQqElIx4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 21, 2010)

Wildman1024 said:


> Nice looking noodles! Yea it's funny how they can change as the density changes. Thanks for looking out for me, let's keep them noodles coming.
> 
> *Btw is that a 5100?*



Afraid not. It is a Dolmar 5001 in Makita blue. It is a slightly different saw with the main diference a rev limiter I believe at 13500 and a few other minor diferences. There have been a few threads about the diferences but I have never seen a coprehensive comparison just many assumptions. I purchased the 5001 model with a decomp valve(5000 is without) because I always thought that maybe one day my girlfriend might need to use it. As it turned out I hurt my shoulder and without the decomp I would have never been able to start it. That lasted for about 3 mounths. I am now a firm believer in the decomp valve although it has bad rep here. 
I'll have to check to see if I have another vid for ya.

7


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 21, 2010)

Found an old video for ya! A little exotic saw not available in the US. A Solo 644(45cc/3.5hp, I assume that saw troll will come by soon and explain that the published numbers by solo are totally exagerated ), probably approx. equivilant to a Stihl 260(not moded!). 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nlWc6CvE48c&hl=de_DE&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nlWc6CvE48c&hl=de_DE&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Lean back and enjoy my medium saw! 

7


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 25, 2010)

Do rooster tails count if you're wearing pajamas? Couldn't figure out how to imbed. Please help.
John


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 25, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Do rooster tails count if you're wearing pajamas? Couldn't figure out how to imbed. Please help.
> John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Supercabs, it makes you wanna drive down that road in the background. That pic was taken at Rupedoggys in Placerville Calif. Good times there.
John


----------



## 056 kid (Jan 25, 2010)

This is who you listen to here.

see the; cool , calm , collected.



I grantee 90% of AS would not meet this criteria during operation of this saw. . . .


----------



## Hddnis (Jan 25, 2010)

woodbooga said:


> We heat with wood as a way of saving $$$ and making a little on the side.
> 
> Just can't see putting up $1500 for a splitter when what can't be easily maul split can be halved easily with a used $50 041.
> 
> ...





Guess that guy never heard the phrase "You can't beat that with a wet noodle.":jawdrop:



Mr. HE


----------



## Stihlman441 (Jan 25, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


>



That looks like a 880.............


----------



## Freehand (Jan 25, 2010)

I see he's puttin' that hard right knee into for that upcut......good form,John.

That is one ugly,thick tapered cookie you're making there though......:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::yourock:






supercabs78 said:


>


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 25, 2010)

I was just squaring up the round from the last guys crooked cut. lol
John


----------



## Freehand (Jan 25, 2010)

Ha!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 14, 2010)

To day was a beautiful day to do some noodling, these pieces were set aside due to them having twisty grain and burls that would make them unsuitable for regular splitting. Tried out 3 saws I just recently got up and running properly.
Just getting started.

















Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 14, 2010)

Getting along quite well. 

















Noodles piling up


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 14, 2010)

Getting near the end,


----------



## Wildman1024 (Mar 14, 2010)

Now that right there is some serious noodles!!!! Looking good


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 14, 2010)

The cutting crew back into the truck,










Which saw do you think noodles the best?


----------



## kspakland (Mar 14, 2010)

What are those funny things ya'all wear on yer heads when cutting wood? I wear my old floppy camo hat. It's great for swatting the bees and stuff that come out of the wood once in a while.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 14, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> The cutting crew back into the truck,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Their looking too good pioneer guy! Why is'nt the bar blue and the chain hangin' loose? You must not be rockin' out enough! Lol
Gypo


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Their looking too good pioneer guy! Why is'nt the bar blue and the chain hangin' loose? You must not be rockin' out enough! Lol
> Gypo



Thanks Gypo, think the bars and chains last a little longer when bar oil is used, some don`t believe in it but I do.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 14, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Thanks Gypo, think the bars and chains last a little longer when bar oil is used, some don`t believe in it but I do.
> Pioneerguy600


 Lol. I once new a guy who wouldn't use bar lube, he was way better with a hand held circle saw though. 
Pioneer guy, is there enough trees out there to keep those saws satiated? I thought you guys raped and pilaged a long time ago.
Gypo


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2010)

Cool pic John, If you took the saw out of your hands it would look like a shot from Dance Fever,lol Almost looks like the back end of a golf course behind ya.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 14, 2010)

Stupid question from the uneducated guy. Is there a trick to get a saw to throw long shavings like that? Ive cut with the grain before and still just get chips.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> Stupid question from the uneducated guy. Is there a trick to get a saw to throw long shavings like that? Ive cut with the grain before and still just get chips.


He's cutting from the bottom up, It will do that.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> Stupid question from the uneducated guy. Is there a trick to get a saw to throw long shavings like that? Ive cut with the grain before and still just get chips.


If you cut long ways on the cut log you should be throwin longer noodles unless your chain is filed at wrong angles or it is really dull.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Cool pic John, If you took the saw out of your hands it would look like a shot from Dance Fever,lol Almost looks like the back end of a golf course behind ya.



Thanks Mang, here I am acting like an idiot, not again, but still!
Gypo.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> If you cut long ways on the cut log you should be throwin longer noodles unless your chain is filed at wrong angles or it is really dull.



Maybe its cause i stand mine up(like fixing to hit it with a maul) ?


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> Maybe its cause i stand mine up(like fixing to hit it with a maul) ?


You will only get fine dust like that, Lay it on it's side and discover what fun can be.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You will only get fine dust like that, Lay it on it's side and discover what fun can be.



Im going to.... as soon as it quits rainin. I ve had a new 372xp since thursday and not even ran a tank through it,and its still rainin Thanks and keep the pics comin


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> Im going to.... as soon as it quits rainin. I ve had a new 372xp since thursday and not even ran a tank through it,and its still rainin Thanks and keep the pics comin


The 372 is a fine noodle saw, With a sharp chain, you can almost noodle a log as fast as you can split it with a maul. On large rounds i can noodle em faster with less effort and a whole lot more fun.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Lol. I once new a guy who wouldn't use bar lube, he was way better with a hand held circle saw though.
> Pioneer guy, is there enough trees out there to keep those saws satiated? I thought you guys raped and pilaged a long time ago.
> Gypo



You know it is strange how these trees keep growing back, a lot of this Province has been over harvested or clearcut but there is still some trees left here and there. I have a few acres of treed land that has never been clear cut or more than select cut over the years, my great uncle was the last guy to cut a tree on it back in 1945-47, the remaining trees are getting to a goodly size now. I just cruised a 5000 acre lot that has also never been cut, some nice stuff there also.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 14, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> You know it is strange how these trees keep growing back, a lot of this Province has been over harvested or clearcut but there is still some trees left here and there. I have a few acres of treed land that has never been clear cut or more than select cut over the years, my great uncle was the last guy to cut a tree on it back in 1945-47, the remaining trees are getting to a goodly size now. I just cruised a 5000 acre lot that has also never been cut, some nice stuff there alsoi.
> Pioneerguy600



Those are the kinda bushes to find. I made a good living buying timber just 60 miles north of Toronto on the escarpment. It was growing faster than I could cut it down, but it was also falling down dead faster than I could cut it. I'm sure N.S. is better off than the Toronto suberbs, but the stuff is growing as we are speaking.
Gypo


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 14, 2010)

Which saw do you think noodles the best?[/QUOTE]

I'm gonna say the big PIONEER!


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> You will only get fine dust like that, Lay it on it's side and discover what fun can be.



Besides all of the fun of noodling I've watched in this thread, is it a more effective way to cut large logs as opposed to going top to bottom if you aren't using a splitter?


----------



## kspakland (Mar 14, 2010)

Since I use a maul, and don't have one of them thar fancy hydraulic log splitters, It's the ONLY way I can make usable size pieces of shaggy bark juniper when they are so tough and knotty that the maul just bounces back at me. Besides, the noodles make GREAT fire starter in the woodstove. The sad part of juniper is, being in the cedar family, it takes a couple hundred years to rot, so the noodles don't add much to the soil when used as a mulch in the garden.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 14, 2010)

kspakland said:


> Since I use a maul, and don't have one of them thar fancy hydraulic log splitters, It's the ONLY way I can make usable size pieces of shaggy bark juniper when they are so tough and knotty that the maul just bounces back at me. Besides, the noodles make GREAT fire starter in the woodstove. The sad part of juniper is, being in the cedar family, it takes a couple hundred years to rot, so the noodles don't add much to the soil when used as a mulch in the garden.



I gotta hate that Rocky Mountain juniper. Hard as hell, but smells nice like aromatic cedar


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 14, 2010)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Which saw do you think noodles the best?



I'm gonna say the big PIONEER![/QUOTE]

The big Pioneer has the NUTS but the shavings jamb the thing up tight in just seconds, the smaller Pioneer about the same. The wolf in Jonsered clothing is actually the best noodler, the noodles drop straight out, no jamming what so ever and that thing will cut circles around any stock 70 cc saw I have ever run.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 14, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I'm gonna say the big PIONEER!



The big Pioneer has the NUTS but the shavings jamb the thing up tight in just seconds, the smaller Pioneer about the same. The wolf in Jonsered clothing is actually the best noodler, the noodles drop straight out, no jamming what so ever and that thing will cut circles around any stock 70 cc saw I have ever run.
Pioneerguy600[/QUOTE]
I think I used a couple of those pioneers, maybe it was a P45 but similar to the P62? Oh, it doesn't matter, their nothing like an 038! lol, except they won't last that long.
Gypo


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2010)

I would have said the jonsered too. My 036 noodles better than my 460 as far as jambing it up.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> I would have said the jonsered too. My 036 noodles better than my 460 as far as jambing it up.



Might be that there is so little cover below the sprocket, there is nothing behind or below the sprocket for the noodles to catch up on.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 14, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> The big Pioneer has the NUTS but the shavings jamb the thing up tight in just seconds, the smaller Pioneer about the same. The wolf in Jonsered clothing is actually the best noodler, the noodles drop straight out, no jamming what so ever and that thing will cut circles around any stock 70 cc saw I have ever run.
> Pioneerguy600


 I think I used a couple of those pioneers, maybe it was a P45 but similar to the P62? Oh, it doesn't matter, their nothing like an 038! lol, except they won't last that long.
Gypo[/QUOTE]

YOU TELLING ME MY PIONEERS WON`T LAST AS LONG AS AN 038!! 
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Stihlman441 (Mar 15, 2010)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Which saw do you think noodles the best?





You cant match a MS880 with 36'' bar for noodle making.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 15, 2010)

Well, Thanks to stihl sawing help, and the lack of rain finally, I got to do some noodling with the 372. Have not ever tried it before, and it may be the red oak, but it gets stoped up pretty good with shavings if you dont watch it. But anyway here the pic.
View attachment 129304


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 15, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> Well, Thanks to stihl sawing help, and the lack of rain finally, I got to do some noodling with the 372. Have not ever tried it before, and it may be the red oak, but it gets stoped up pretty good with shavings if you dont watch it. But anyway here the pic.
> View attachment 129304



A lot of saws get stopped up quite badly when noodling. Some of it can be helped by keeping the end of the bar lower or higher than the powerhead , the shavings tend to break up into shorter lengths and they don`t stop up the clutch side so badly. I have modified a clutch side cover for the Stihl saws I use by cutting the rear of the clutch cover off higher than stock, about middle of the clutch itself and this allows the shavings to drop out more easily. 
Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 15, 2010)

komatsuvarna said:


> Well, Thanks to stihl sawing help, and the lack of rain finally, I got to do some noodling with the 372. Have not ever tried it before, and it may be the red oak, but it gets stoped up pretty good with shavings if you dont watch it. But anyway here the pic.
> View attachment 129304


Awesome, Throwed out some nice noodles.


----------



## Ljute (Mar 26, 2010)

Just a small contribution. My newest saw, the mighty awesome 372xpw, shown here choked up after a meal of noodles.

Love the saw BTW. When I set it down while it is running, unlike my Stihls, it doesn't crawl away from me... like those little players on the old NFL game that vibrated.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice saw Lj, Like to have one myself. And you are right about the stihls walking away from ya.lol Mine do it.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice Ljute, nice.

You musta be lovin' that 372xp-dub. Lotsa torque in them bad boys.


----------



## Ljute (Mar 26, 2010)

WoodChucker81 said:


> Nice Ljute, nice.
> 
> You musta be lovin' that 372xp-dub. Lotsa torque in them bad boys.



It is an awesome saw. The smoothness of it is remarkable.

I can't say it's better than my 650 though. That thing just falls through wood like it's melted butter.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah them 372's are uber smooth. 


So does this mean you have an equal rights 5 saw plan??


----------



## woodyman (May 23, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t5CrmkxlgdA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t5CrmkxlgdA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Found this one laying around of my brother and the Husqvarna 141:jawdrop:


----------



## cpr (May 23, 2010)

Cool, how about some love for the 141!

Tried to to rep you, but can't. Can someone please ring him up for me?


----------



## blsnelling (May 23, 2010)

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yXarLvnBbRs&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yXarLvnBbRs&hl=en_US&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## woodguy105 (May 23, 2010)

Now that's making noodles!


----------



## DSS (May 23, 2010)

cpr said:


> Cool, how about some love for the 141!
> 
> Tried to to rep you, but can't. Can someone please ring him up for me?



gotcha.


----------



## cpr (May 23, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> gotcha.



Thanks, it let me get you instead.


----------



## Hddnis (May 24, 2010)

cpr said:


> Cool, how about some love for the 141!
> 
> Tried to to rep you, but can't. Can someone please ring him up for me?




Got 'em!


Mr. HE


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 22, 2010)

Did some noodleing with a ported 064 + 28" bar and new chain. This was the first run with the saw after machining a .040 pop up piston, compression is a healthy 165 and it should go up a bit. I had to torque on the saw pretty hard to pull it down, if I let it self feed the rpm's would hardly drop. I plan on making another video with the saw running an 8 pin sprocket.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ayk1MfzqX9I?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ayk1MfzqX9I?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## parrisw (Aug 22, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Did some noodleing with a ported 064 + 28" bar and new chain. This was the first run with the saw after machining a .030 pop up piston, compression is a healthy 165 and it should go up a bit. I had to torque on the saw pretty hard to pull it down, if I let it self feed the rpm's would hardly drop. I plan on making another video with the saw running an 8 pin sprocket.



Dang that saw really runs well Andre


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 22, 2010)

MS880 rounds and noodles.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 22, 2010)

MS660 noodles.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 22, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Dang that saw really runs well Andre



Thanks, but Brad did the porting and Nik did the machine work, I just stood over their shoulders telling them how it really should be done lol. 

I made a mistake it's actually a .040 pop up, I edited the original post. :monkey:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 22, 2010)

MS880 36'' bar comparing full comp (first) and skip chain NOODLES at the end,notice the sap in this ossy Stringybark.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 22, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Did some noodleing with a ported 064 + 28" bar and new chain. This was the first run with the saw after machining a .040 pop up piston, compression is a healthy 165 and it should go up a bit. I had to torque on the saw pretty hard to pull it down, if I let it self feed the rpm's would hardly drop. I plan on making another video with the saw running an 8 pin sprocket.



That thing looks to be holding is RPMs really well now. BTW, that 064 is wearing a Mahle 066 topend. No decomp on that bad boy


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 22, 2010)

I actually have a good bruise from starting that thing lol.


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 22, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Did some noodleing with a ported 064 + 28" bar and new chain. This was the first run with the saw after machining a .040 pop up piston, compression is a healthy 165 and it should go up a bit. I had to torque on the saw pretty hard to pull it down, if I let it self feed the rpm's would hardly drop. I plan on making another video with the saw running an 8 pin sprocket.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ayk1MfzqX9I?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ayk1MfzqX9I?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Idiot!!

only used TWO fingers on the cap!! Everyone knows its a THREE %^(&ing FINGER CAP! I can't believe some people!
Idiot!!

Saw looks slow. Bar is too long. Dude needs to shave


----------



## parrisw (Aug 22, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Thanks, but Brad did the porting and Nik did the machine work, I just stood over their shoulders telling them how it really should be done lol.
> 
> I made a mistake it's actually a .040 pop up, I edited the original post. :monkey:



At any rate, it runs real nice. Good work Brad and Nik. 

Then why does Andre get all the fun or running it.




Zombiechopper said:


> Idiot!!
> 
> only used TWO fingers on the cap!! Everyone knows its a THREE %^(&ing FINGER CAP! I can't believe some people!
> Idiot!!
> ...



ha ha ha ha ha ha ha haha


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 22, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> Idiot!!
> 
> only used TWO fingers on the cap!! Everyone knows its a THREE %^(&ing FINGER CAP! I can't believe some people!
> Idiot!!
> ...





OK that was funny, I think I peed a little. 

BTW You forgot, no chaps as well.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 22, 2010)

parrisw said:


> At any rate, it runs real nice. Good work Brad and Nik.
> 
> Then why does Andre get all the fun or running it.




Because I have hard wood!!


----------



## parrisw (Aug 22, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Because I have hard wood!!



I don't care to know what you Brad and Nik do on your free time.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 22, 2010)

What happens at Nik's shop stays in Nik's shop.:blush:


----------



## parrisw (Aug 22, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> What happens at Nik's shop stays in Nik's shop.:blush:



ha ha ha OMG


----------



## Zombiechopper (Aug 22, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> OK that was funny, I think I peed a little.
> 
> BTW You forgot, no chaps as well.



I didn't wear chaps today either. All I did was kill another piston didn't do any real "work"


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 22, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> I didn't wear chaps today either. All I did was kill another piston didn't do any real "work"



Sounds like a bad day.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 23, 2010)

Zombiechopper said:


> Idiot!!
> 
> only used TWO fingers on the cap!! Everyone knows its a THREE %^(&ing FINGER CAP! I can't believe some people!
> Idiot!!
> ...






parrisw said:


> I don't care to know what you Brad and Nik do on your free time.





Andyshine77 said:


> What happens at Nik's shop stays in Nik's shop.:blush:





parrisw said:


> ha ha ha OMG



It's 7:11 in the am and I just laughed so hard I spit out coffee !! You guys rock!:yourock:
I'll be surprised if Sean's not really happy with the saw.


----------



## parrisw (Aug 23, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> It's 7:11 in the am and I just laughed so hard I spit out coffee !! You guys rock!:yourock:
> I'll be surprised if Sean's not really happy with the saw.



ha ha ha. tis was funny chit. 

Ya, I don't see anything to be unhappy about. If he's unhappy I'll take it!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 28, 2010)

Made another video of the 064, this time it has an 8 pin sprocket. I've ran about a gallon of mix through the saws and it's really waking up, it's turning 15,000 rpm.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gW3pKVAMfRA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gW3pKVAMfRA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 28, 2010)

you're not giving it back, are you?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 28, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> you're not giving it back, are you?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Hahaha I don't want to, but it's all cleaned up and ready to go home. I have it tuned to about 14,000 so it should be more than ready for some serious cutting.


----------



## wendell (Aug 28, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> BTW You forgot, no chaps as well.



Yeah, stop setting a bad example. I expect more from you!


----------



## subhunter (Aug 28, 2010)

that 064 sounds mean as hell.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 28, 2010)

That saw sounds real strong.


----------



## wendell (Aug 28, 2010)

So, is Sean actually going to receive his saw or is it going to get lost in the mail?

BTW, where is Sean? Haven't seen him much since the GTG. Maybe he is still recovering?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 28, 2010)

I think he's working long hours. 

Yup Sean will get the saw pretty soon, I'll get it to brad and he'll look it over once more than I guess he'll send it off to Sean.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 28, 2010)

or you can just drop it off at the shop...


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 28, 2010)

Andre, I have a hunch that you've run that saw more in the last week than Sean has since he bought it, lol I think you've got enough noodles there to last a lifetime!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 28, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> or you can just drop it off at the shop...




Well I could do that, but remember Sean wants the saw in one piece, not a box of saw parts.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 28, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Andre, I have a hunch that you've run that saw more in the last week than Sean has since he bought it, lol I think you've got enough noodles there to last a lifetime!



Yup I think Nik want's it for mulch.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 22, 2010)

Improved my 361 for noodles, I have an 064 for noodles but cut most
of my wood with 361 and when cutting up a White Oak limb, like the one in video.
I like to cut it in half with saw I'm using, plus when using 18" bar.
I just noodle it in half then cut off at length of end of noodle cut.

Anyway my 361 was kinda bad to clog with noodles. I cut out the
S curve brace in clutch cover, it helped the noodles flow out.



<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid116.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fo27%2FTrigger-Time_photos%2FMovie%2F2364fdb5.mp4">


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 22, 2010)

Trigger-Time said:


> Improved my 361 for noodles, I have an 064 for noodles but cut most
> of my wood with 361 and when cutting up a White Oak limb, like the one in video.
> I like to cut it in half with saw I'm using, plus when using 18" bar.
> I just noodle it in half then cut off at length of end of noodle cut.
> ...



Have you yet replaced the factory chain catcher with a roller one? Doesn't look like you need any more help with it though


----------



## Trigger-Time (Nov 22, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Have you yet replaced the factory chain catcher with a roller one? Doesn't look like you need any more help with it though



Yes sir. it came with 3/4 wrap kit 



TT


----------



## wyk (Nov 23, 2010)

Most of these logs didn't need noodling, and it's mainly some pretty soft pine, but I got a little carried away since I was about the replace the bar and chain anyways:







It all started so innocently. BTW, I am since moved to Amsoil at 60:1(to start) VS the old racing premix for motorbikes at 40:1 that loved to smoke when cold and started to fowl the plug.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_q-t3aYlSdE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_q-t3aYlSdE?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## The Count (Nov 23, 2010)

good stuff for the small farm animals to sit on; or other pets like rats and other rodents.
I didn`t knew about noodling till now....cool !
is it harder on the saw than normal cut ?


----------



## The Count (Nov 23, 2010)

Andyshine77 said:


> Made another video of the 064, this time it has an 8 pin sprocket. I've ran about a gallon of mix through the saws and it's really waking up, it's turning 15,000 rpm.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gW3pKVAMfRA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gW3pKVAMfRA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



isn`t the chain a bit loose at 1:25 or so ?
is there a particular adjustment on the saw for noodling that differ from normal cuts ?
just curious; or it got hot and expanded ?
thanks


----------



## Adam_MA (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's my contributions..

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jkGWE7mQO90?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jkGWE7mQO90?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kknpH76ysnI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kknpH76ysnI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KLoMokUrvWc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KLoMokUrvWc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ei1kiRM_fjQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ei1kiRM_fjQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eDsIiIQg0Ps?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eDsIiIQg0Ps?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## parrisw (Nov 23, 2010)

wyk said:


> Most of these logs didn't need noodling, and it's mainly some pretty soft pine, but I got a little carried away since I was about the replace the bar and chain anyways:
> 
> 
> 
> It all started so innocently. BTW, I am since moved to Amsoil at 60:1(to start) VS the old racing premix for motorbikes at 40:1 that loved to smoke when cold and started to fowl the plug.



I like how the saw backed out of the truck to you.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stock Ozzy 660 noodling Spotted Gum

[video=youtube;jnlGWXyODtY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnlGWXyODtY[/video]

[video=youtube;aosIl_BO7X8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aosIl_BO7X8[/video]


----------



## Stihlman441 (Sep 4, 2011)

Allmost new Snellerized 660 only had afew tanks through it in Red Gum.

[video=youtube;gym6nQIAIeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gym6nQIAIeY[/video]


----------



## komatsuvarna (Dec 7, 2011)

*Bump*

How bout some Swedish noodles? :msp_rolleyes:

Been raining the last 2 days, so Ive been stuck in the shop pittling around. Sharpened about every chain I had.....yeah, that bored .

Anyways, here's a result from this afternoons boredom. Wood is Beech.

[video=youtube;zIIH4_r_ziQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=zIIH4_r_ziQ[/video]


----------



## Slamm (Dec 8, 2011)

Here is the after effects of lotsa noodle cutting.






We could bale it:





Here is the pattern for making firewood out of larger logs, without the hassles and shear inconvenience of traditional wood splitting, LOL.





Sam


----------



## gmax (Dec 8, 2011)

My solo 655AV is my favorite noodle saw, it just doesn't clog with noodles


<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1h1tidSQyNg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## little possum (Dec 8, 2011)

Noodle milling


----------



## ShaneLogs (Jun 15, 2012)

Slamm said:


> Here is the after effects of lotsa noodle cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Sam! Looks like A LOT of noodles there! Do you guys use them for fire starters also ?


----------



## CRE1992 (Apr 30, 2013)

Here is a 32" diameter red oak I noodled into quarters so they were easier to manage. Kind of sad no one wanted to mill it. Really nice straight tree.


----------



## ChainFinn (May 9, 2013)

Andyshine77 said:


>



Offtopic, sorry BUT...

whats that tool holder in your dolmars handlebar ?

available? / might retrofit to husky ? / price ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 9, 2013)

ChainFinn said:


> Offtopic, sorry BUT...
> 
> whats that tool holder in your dolmars handlebar ?
> 
> ...



This may be of some help, just click on the green link below,

Bailey's - Scrench - Bar Wrench Holder


----------



## Mike from Maine (May 9, 2013)




----------



## Pioneer fan (May 9, 2013)

View attachment 294489


Mildly ported MS290....getting it some...LOL

Disclaimer: Photo courtesy of Justin Cain, taken at the Halifax,Va Heritage Festival


----------



## BGE541 (Jun 9, 2015)

BUMPING this thread as its a good one...


----------



## BGE541 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Jun 9, 2015)

Cool thread


----------



## the GOAT (Jun 9, 2015)

Mike from Maine said:


>


Nice looking 394xp you got there


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 9, 2015)

Do noodles go well with rooster tails?


----------



## redfin (Jun 9, 2015)

This saw is gone but it for sure is a runner.


----------



## longbowch (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## svk (Mar 28, 2017)

Gypo Logger said:


> Do noodles go well with rooster tails?



Never seen it from that angle before.


----------



## Adam08ski (Mar 28, 2017)

Noodling with my 038mag


----------

